# Cheapest Store



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to buy a Ehiem Canister filter for my 90 Gallon please recommend me the cheapest store in US / Canada


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

John's fish food http://www.johnsfishfood.com/canisterfilters.html

He is on here by the name sugerglider He come to the toronto area often or used too. Will ship as well


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/index.html


----------

